# linux ubuntu



## 28265 (24 Août 2007)

Bonjour ! Quelqu'un peux m'expliquer comment installer ubuntu sur mon iMac G4 ???

Merci de votre aide !        Phil.


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2007)

Non. 

Et en plus tu n'es pas dans la bonne partie du forum... 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=27

Ben on va l'y d&#233;placer&#8230;


----------

